

 Feedback on my "Beyond Comment Threads" proposal? - jdp23
http://www.talesfromthe.net/jon/?p=2799

======
jdp23
The Knight Foundation/Mozilla 'Beyond Comment Threads' proposal has come up a
couple of times already on HN -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547607>
and <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532371> were the previous
discussions

This my submission ... feedback welcome! The deadline's tonight, so I can
still incorporate some changes.

